# Where can I find cookware USA made?



## Anonymous

I put this in another post but thought I might get better feedback here.

  Was searching for a new set of good cookware prefferably non-stick, I have run across many products out their. I wanted to know of which of the many companies out there produce products made in America. I found all-clad but that is a heafty price tag to bear. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## Anonymous

*cookware reviews*

Recommend either Analon or Claphelon.


----------



## SEÑORMuttley

I believe Analon is only produced overseas.  Some Calphalon cookware is made in the US but most of their lines are from China.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

And...be careful with All-Clad. Informed sources tell me that a lot of their stuff is imported. Don' know myself as I won't pay their exorbitant prices. I bought one "Try-Me" piece a few years back. Good pan...but way overpriced.


----------



## ironchef

honestly, who cares where it is produced? if it is a quality product, so be it. i would rather buy a superior product made in france or wherever, than an inferior one made here


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Again I find myself agreeing with Iron Chef here. I no longer care where things are made. If they are well-made and a good value. In fact just picked up a set of cookware to review for my website that I think is made in China. I will get back to you as this looks REAL promising AND under 100 bucks a set!


----------



## cookster

Perhaps the cookware made in China is as good or better than that made elsewhere, but the reasons to buy USA-made -- or at least Not made in China -- include: buying American-made goods keeps American working (this is important); we have to ask ourselves why items made half way across the world (and thus have to be shipped half way across the world) are so much cheaper than something without the shipping charges.  One answer is "slave labor in China." Even if it weren't slave labor, China still oppresses its people and our purchases of China imports help the government continue to do so.  As Warren Buffet once said (I'm paraphrasing but have his idea exactly) Americans are trading their economic health for cheap "trinkets." I buy nothing made in China and try to buy American-made when possible.  It is almost always more expensive, but worth it.  I have also found that American-made goods are usually superior.  I just had to purchase new cookware and ended up buying a set made in France since I couldn't find anything from the USA.


----------



## Robo410

very little is made here anymore. Most All Clad is (a few promo and accessories are not) made in PA. Very little Calphalon is USA produced anymore. Nordicware is USA made as was some Farberware (and may still be). Kitchen Craft &  Lodge cast iron ware (and they make good enameled cast iron too) are classic American.  All of these have websites you can checkout.


----------



## Robo410

The Nordicware NFS is quality restaraunt ware.


----------



## Candocook

_Perhaps the cookware made in China is as good or better than that made elsewhere, but the reasons to buy USA-made -- or at least Not made in China -- include: buying American-made goods keeps American working (this is important); we have to ask ourselves why items made half way across the world (and thus have to be shipped half way across the world) are so much cheaper than something without the shipping charges. One answer is "slave labor in China." Even if it weren't slave labor, China still oppresses its people and our purchases of China imports help the government continue to do so. As Warren Buffet once said _(I'm 

I recommend reading Thomas Friedman's The World is Flat. There is much more to the global economy than jobs being in the USA or in China.


----------



## Andy M.

Many of the products we all buy regularly are made outside the USA.  Even American car brands have significant content from Mexico and Canada.   It's nearly impossible to buy a TV or any other electronics device made in the USA.

Just because it's made overseas does not mean slave labor is employed.  The standard of living in other countries is lower so a reasonable living wage is less, allowing the manufacture of lower cost products.  Foreign citizens clamor for factory jobs because they are the best paying jobs around.

I realize there are exceptions, such as the child labor factories that have been in the news, but in general, our dollars going overseas are helping to improve their economies.


----------



## carolelaine

I have 5 or 6 pieces of Lodge Cast Iron which is made in Tennessee.  It is high quality stuff.  I really have never run across alot of cookware, or for that matter anything else that is made here.  It is a really big deal to DH, so whenever I try to buy anything he loudly announces it's origin to me.  So, I am pretty sure that finding American made products is pretty hard to do these days.


----------



## mudbug

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Many of the products we all buy regularly are made outside the USA. Even American car brands have significant content from Mexico and Canada. It's nearly impossible to buy a TV or any other electronics device made in the USA.
> 
> Just because it's made overseas does not mean slave labor is employed. The standard of living in other countries is lower so a reasonable living wage is less, allowing the manufacture of lower cost products. Foreign citizens clamor for factory jobs because they are the best paying jobs around.
> 
> I realize there are exceptions, such as the child labor factories that have been in the news, but in general, our dollars going overseas are helping to improve their economies.


 
Amen, Andy.  And I used to drive a Toylet (half Toyota, half Chevrolet). The marketing name for this gem was Nova.


----------



## cowboysfan

*lead anyone?*

Isn't anyone concerned about the possibility of Chinese made cookware made with a little lead instead of 100% stainless steel??


----------



## foodstorm

Robo410 said:


> very little is made here anymore...Lodge cast iron ware (and they make good enameled cast iron too) are classic American. All of these have websites you can checkout.


 
Lodge enameled cast iron is made in China.


----------



## Hoot

It takes some tendin' but, IMHO, the best cookware is cast iron....Lodge, Griswold, among others. It will last a lifetime and the more it is used the better it gets. YMMV.


----------



## DrThunder88

Is it just my area, or is Lodge cast iron becoming harder to find in stores?  It used to be everywhere, even hardware and sporting goods stores, but now it's all China-made stuff.  Normally, I'm not much for chest thumping on the superiority of America-made products, but some of those skillets are just terrible.  Giant pockmarks on the cooking surface, off center handle portions, and uneven rims show very poor quality control in the casting department.  I'm also concerned (maybe just a bit paranoid) about lead in heavy, metal objects and glazes.


----------



## cowboysfan

_I'm also concerned (maybe just a bit paranoid) about lead in heavy, metal objects and glazes.

_With all of the reports of toys being made with lead, it doesn't seem paranoid to worry that manufacturers in China would skimp and use lead in cookware. Lead is much cheaper and easier to use than stainless steel.


----------



## MichaelD

Lots of good points. In addition to cookster's, no one has mentioned it is cheaper to produce some products overseas because of the lack of regulation, like environmental regulation, export/import regulation, labor regulation, oversight, etc. All things are not created equally. Making good choices for me starts with American first. If the best is French or German, so be it.


----------



## FincaPerlitas

This list may not be completely accurate and some of the companies listed have factories in both the USA and abroad but it's a start. Check it out: Still Made in USA.com - American-Made Kitchen and Dining Wares

NOTE: I didn't realize this was such an old thread until after I'd posted.  Well, maybe it's worth reviving.


----------



## MichaelD

I was searching for American-made cookware and happened on this thread. Thanks for posting the link.

It deserves reviving, now more than ever. Buying American-made is stimulus!


----------



## A~G

I've visited almost every store here in Toronto (Canada), I've found nothing but made in China cookware EVERYWHERE.  I'm sick of everything being made in China.  

Everything.

Henkel - German? NO.   Made in China

Lagostina - DESIGNED IN ITALY (big writing right across the front of the box... fineprint at the bottom: made in china.

Cuisinart - Made in China - or other 

KitchenAid - China or other.


I'd rather buy American/Canadian products in general.  Not only are products more regulated, but by purchasing in North America, we keep jobs in North America.


I found a few All Clad and calphalon, but again, most made in China.


----------



## Scotch

All-Clad's website says this:

_Today, from its rolling mill in Southwest Pennsylvania, All-Clad Metalcrafters is the only bonded cookware manufacturer who utilizes American craftsmen and American-made metals to produce a complete line of finished bonded cookware products._

Also this:

_Today, American artisans, using American-made metals, handcraft bonded cookware in the tradition that established a new benchmark for professional bonded cookware. At each stage of the manufacturing process, every piece of All-Clad bonded cookware is hand-inspected to ensure that it maintains All-Clad quality standards. This extreme scrutiny slows the production process, but guarantees that every piece of bonded cookware that leaves the __Southwest Pennsylvania rolling mill preserves the reputation that precedes it.___


----------



## Scotch

Magnalite is also American made.


----------



## Robo410

calphalon-one is still USA made, Tramontina is being made here again. AllCLad is made in USA unless specified otherwise, Lincoln Foodservice, Volrath, Nordic Ware, Granite Ware, much Lodge cast iron, Pyrex

check out Stillmadeintheusa.com

There is a lot made here but not with big chefs names on it.


----------



## Andy M.

Scotch said:


> All-Clad's website says this:
> 
> _Today, from its rolling mill in Southwest Pennsylvania, All-Clad Metalcrafters is the only bonded cookware manufacturer who utilizes American craftsmen and American-made metals to produce a complete line of finished bonded cookware products.__.._




It also says this:

*. Is All-Clad made in the USA?  * 
There are areas in which All-Clad does not manufacture in the USA. These are:

1. Where the bonding of metals is not required for superior cooking performance (E.g. tools, accessories)  
2. On regular non-bonded components where making in the USA would add to the retail price but not generally to performance (E.g. lids)  
3. Where manufacturing constraints exist at the Canonsburg plant (E.g electrical kitchen appliances)  
All-Clad’s tools, accessories, lids or electrical kitchen appliances, are manufactured by select partners overseas qualified carefully by All-Clad with highest quality specifications.


 All-Clad Metalcrafters LLC has a strict policy of selecting and working with reputable and responsible suppliers that strive to consistently manufacture materials, components and products worthy of the All-Clad brand name, in addition to being in total compliance with applicable environmental and product composition standards.


 All-Clad items manufactured overseas are subjected to, not only, strict U.S. Food & Drug Administration testing; but also stringent third party testing to ensure products are free of lead or any other contaminations.  All-Clad maintains its policy of providing consumers with safe, high-quality products that are backed by a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Scotch

Thanks. All-Clad is listed on the madeinusa.org website. I looked for the information you found but didn't see it. In any case, that's about as close as it gets to truly "Made in America" anymore.


----------



## french love cooking

*made in USA*

Hi,

I'm new here, but I know a company handcrafting knives in USA.
Not famous except in word of mouth.
Once you know about them, you'll love them !!

I'll give more detail via email: frimousses@gmail.com


----------



## JuanGuady

I know that this sounds crazy but Cutco are some of the best cookware that you find... amen to them


----------



## justplainbill

Scotch said:


> Thanks. All-Clad is listed on the madeinusa.org website. I looked for the information you found but didn't see it. In any case, that's about as close as it gets to truly "Made in America" anymore.


The big stockpot steamer insert I have from All-Clad ($99.95) is made in China.


----------

